# Anyone repaired a Lavazza pod machine



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Been asked to look at a "dead" lavazza pod machine it's an AEG LM7000

can't find a lot online except it's from 2015 ish and was £200 ish there are some parts but. It found any diagrams yet.

Anyone ever looked at one under the skin?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

HDAV said:


> Been asked to look at a "dead" lavazza pod machine it's an AEG LM7000
> 
> can't find a lot online except it's from 2015 ish and was £200 ish there are some parts but. It found any diagrams yet.
> 
> Anyone ever looked at one under the skin?


 I'll look it up and get back to you - they have a PCB near the back

See if you can find a PNC on the rating plate

Neil


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks I probably won't get the machine until friday


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

HDAV said:


> Thanks I probably won't get the machine until friday


 I have got a service manual - PM me your email and I'll send over what I have in the AM


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

SO stripped the machine apart (enough to get to the main power connections at least) many thanks @Uncletits both thermal fuses had blown hence no power, they seem quite high temp 192C? guess is makes sense to fuse the live and neutral due to US/EU 2 pin plugs? have ordered some from Ebay awaiting their arrival, my guess is the real issue is something else to cause boiler to get so hot to blow the fuse? Owner did say it got a little awkward/finnicky to use before it died, we live in a soft water area but it likely never been descaled. Could be the thermostat control failed? Any other reason for it to melt its fuses?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

HDAV said:


> SO stripped the machine apart (enough to get to the main power connections at least) many thanks @Uncletits both thermal fuses had blown hence no power, they seem quite high temp 192C? guess is makes sense to fuse the live and neutral due to US/EU 2 pin plugs? have ordered some from Ebay awaiting their arrival, my guess is the real issue is something else to cause boiler to get so hot to blow the fuse? Owner did say it got a little awkward/finnicky to use before it died, we live in a soft water area but it likely never been descaled. Could be the thermostat control failed? Any other reason for it to melt its fuses?


 I think much the same - remember these don't have a boiler like our favourites so won't need as much blocking up

There's also a pump - I'll ask my Technical Specialist colleague but I guess the more bits you can check before trying it the better


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Uncletits said:


> I think much the same - remember these don't have a boiler like our favourites so won't need as much blocking up
> 
> There's also a pump - I'll ask my Technical Specialist colleague but I guess the more bits you can check before trying it the better


 Are they a heat exchange type set up blasting ambient water over a hot exchanger quickly heating the water as it enters the pod? Rather than a stash of hot water kept at correct temp and pressure in a traditional boiler? Wonder if pump blockage/failure would restrict water flow and cause an over heat?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

HDAV said:


> Are they a heat exchange type set up blasting ambient water over a hot exchanger quickly heating the water as it enters the pod? Rather than a stash of hot water kept at correct temp and pressure in a traditional boiler? Wonder if pump blockage/failure would restrict water flow and cause an over heat?


 Yes exactly - there is a descale programme but I'm unsure if the "boiler" is available as a spare

I'll get back to you


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Uncletits said:


> Yes exactly - there is a descale programme but I'm unsure if the "boiler" is available as a spare
> 
> I'll get back to you


 Sorry my colleague was out of office today I'll try to get more info Monday but if you find out anymore let me know


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Uncletits said:


> Sorry my colleague was out of office today I'll try to get more info Monday but if you find out anymore let me know


 Hi - Any further with your investigations @HDAV? We think the brew unit containing the thermoblock will be needed


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks I've not had chance to look at it further but hoping to get an hour or 3 in the shed with new thermal fuses connected this week and starting checking pump etc


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Still waiting for thermal fuses to arrive.....


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So fuses arrived and fitted, machine powers on and seems to pump water ok will have to reassemble to test properly and see how long it lasts

made 2 "coffees" steamed some milk added vanilla and let the missus try it report was "very bitter, better with more vanilla" so machine returned to grateful owners...

hope the issue is sorted some gunk came out the water inlet filter, but apart from that and me now knowing what the buttons did it seemed ok once powered on.... fitting the fuses was pretty simple once you could Get at them, glad I ordered crimps with the fuses as seem oddly hard to find .... basically 2 ferrules without the plastic


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Owner made coffee this morning successfully so that's a lump of plastic saved from landfill a while longer.....


----------



## benlcurrie (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi, I have same machine with same "no power status" and am assuming possibly the same issue, if you're still around @Uncletits, could I possibly get that service manual from you please, trying to dissassemble, but not sure of the correct way to do so, thanks!


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@benlcurrie I'll PM you


----------



## Sanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

I have the same problem with the machine. Tried to take it apart, but with little succes. Probably @Uncletits could help out again.. Is there a way if you see this, that you can send the Service manual for the LM7000 to me? Would be great 👍🏻, thanks in advance


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

If you DM me your email address I'll see if I can find it out


----------

